# Input on Adopting a Rescue GR



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I sent you a couple Private Messages.

Click "Get Notifications" below your user name (top right of any page) and then click "Private Messages".

Danny


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

If it were me.....I'd have that application in so fast their heads would spin, lol ....if I were you, I'd talk it over with the my husband and then contact the rescue. They may be able to help with medical expenses in a situation like this. 

Every furkid I've ever had has been a rescue of some sort. I've fostered, I've foster failed, I've had "free to good home" from newspaper ads, I've had dogs from shelters......every one has been special in their own way and every one seems to know they've been given a second chance.

If your husband agrees, the rescue agrees and the dog fits your home and life.........you'll never regret it. 

Good luck....I hope it works out. She sounds like a sweetie.


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

Oh rescue dogs are a great option! If you have the means to support one, I would not hesitate to adopt one with special needs either, just be clear on what you are getting yourself into in terms of medical expenses first. 

I used to do GSD rescue and fostered several senior and special needs dogs along the way and they somehow are always a little extra special in my book.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hi, I'm from NC also, I'm over n the Coast. 

Both of my Goldens are adopted, my girl came from CFGRR which is no longer operating and I adopted my boy from my County Humane Society.

I use to Volunteer with CFGRR-it was the smallest of the GR Rescues. I helped in several areas.


There are three GR Rescues in NC, all very good groups. Each Group when they take a dog into their Rescue program will treat the dog for any medical needs it may have at their expense. Once the dog is cleared medically, the dog is available for adoption. 

We have a few members here on the forum that help some of the NC Rescue Groups also. 

If you have any questions about adopting, post here or feel free to PM me.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Aundy*

Aundy

I would talk to your husband and apply at the rescue and them ask them about what she needs, etc.

We've had three rescue dogs and each one of them was/is SO SPECIAL!!
Please keep us posted and here is the link to the Golden Retriever Rescues:

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## aundy28570 (Jul 4, 2013)

Woooo Hoooo!!! My husband wants me to see about adopting Fiona. I am so excited. My computer doesnt seem to want to work with me but in the process of filling out the application and will cross my fingers that all goes well. The biggest downfall is she needs surgery and being she's in SC looks like I may have to wait until after her recovery but hoping I can get arrangements made sooner. Nothing will ever replace my Trixie but hope having another golden will help lighten the heavy heat I have been carrying. Would be really nice to have her for Christmas. Now to wait and see what happens is the hard part! Cross your fingers for me!


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

We have our application in right now with our local GRR. We are hoping for a second dog before Christmas, but we are looking for a young (2-4) male to go with our 2 years old dynamo girl. Good luck in your search. Going through a GRR group is the best way to go as the dogs are well vetted.


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

Fingers crossed that it all works out for you!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I checked out Miss Fiona and she is lovely.
It sounds like with surgery her leg will be useable. I hope you gt her and have a glorious life together.


----------



## aundy28570 (Jul 4, 2013)

Well I emailed the app and its a wait and see. Not sure how many apps they've received but hopefully they can let me know without a long wait. Thanks for all the replies and will keep you posted!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Wishing you the best of luck and I hope you get a reply very soon.


----------

